# Making garlic salt



## Cook_19981 (Dec 5, 2012)

In the effort of saving a dime, I want to make my own spice blends.  In making garlic salt, I looked at a few different websites.  1 site says the ratio is 4:1, the next says 3:1,  etc., etc.  Any advice?  Thanks to all


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 5, 2012)

I never use garlic salt as the ratio is fixed.  I use garlic powder and add salt separately if needed.  So pick the ratio that works best for you.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 5, 2012)

+1  Andy.  

Also, many stores have garlic powder and garlic salt for 50¢ so I don't see any savings.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 5, 2012)

I've just never understood using garlic salt, onion salt etc.  Just keep the two separated as not everything you cook needs the same ratio.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 5, 2012)

I also use garlic powder instead of garlic salt.  I try to use as little salt as possible and tend to shy away from using it in my cooking and just add it to taste after it's cooked.  Garlic powder allows me to adjust the garlic flavor without being too salty.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 5, 2012)

Another salt-free garlic powder person here.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 5, 2012)

I actually happen to love garlic salt. I buy a big container from Sam's club it ususaly last me a long time. I don't think you can get it any cheapper than that.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 5, 2012)

I dehydrate garlic and then grind it in my spice grinder to make garlic powder. I don't mix it with salt--I add salt if necessary to the dish. I got some really nice smoked garlic at a garlic festival in August--it made lovely garlic powder once I dehydrated it. Also, I would not recommend using garlic from China for anything (definitely not for garlic powder). If you wanted to know why garlic from China is so white...

Garlic Production Observations in China


----------



## Addie (Dec 5, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I dehydrate garlic and then grind it in my spice grinder to make garlic powder. I don't mix it with salt--I add salt if necessary to the dish. I got some really nice smoked garlic at a garlic festival in August--it made lovely garlic powder once I dehydrated it. Also, I would not recommend using garlic from China for anything (definitely not for garlic powder). If you wanted to know why garlic from China is so white...
> Garlic Production Observations in China


 
Thanks for the Cina info. If you look at the spice containers that say garlic, onion or any other one with salt as the last word, then read the ingredients, you will see that salt is the first ingredient. The ingredients are listed in the order as the most, then down to the lesser amounts. If you were to do a small taste test, you would taste mainly salt. Not the spice or herb it is mixed with. 

If you are making a marinara sauce and read all the labele, you would have salt from the onion salt, salt from the garlic salt, salt from the celery salt, salt that is in the tomatoes, salt in the tomato paste, etc. Then you add your own salt. That is a lot of salt. 

Sorry, I will add my own salt. And I try to buy salt free can goods when they are available.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 5, 2012)

More research on Chinese garlic...The FDA has reports on the amounts rejected at the port of entry because of various reasons: insect matter, mold, etc. If you break open a head of garlic (the white stuff from China) and it is brown in the middle, the chances are that the garlic has been irradiated. I like roots still on my heads of garlic and if it sprouts or has green in the middle of the clove, that tells me it wasn't irradiated. I know the garlic grown in China is less expensive, but really, do we need to buy garlic from that far away???? And, the dehydrated, powdered garlic from China--well that is known to contain lead, arsenic, and other chemicals.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 5, 2012)

Cook_19981 said:


> In the effort of saving a dime, I want to make my own spice blends.  In making garlic salt, I looked at a few different websites.  1 site says the ratio is 4:1, the next says 3:1,  etc., etc.  Any advice?  Thanks to all



Because you must pay yourself in this equation ,making your own garlic salt makes no sense whatsoever. Even without paying you it makes little sense.


----------



## Addie (Dec 5, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> More research on Chinese garlic...The FDA has reports on the amounts rejected at the port of entry because of various reasons: insect matter, mold, etc. If you break open a head of garlic (the white stuff from China) and it is brown in the middle, the chances are that the garlic has been irradiated. I like roots still on my heads of garlic and if it sprouts or has green in the middle of the clove, that tells me it wasn't irradiated. I know the garlic grown in China is less expensive, but really, do we need to buy garlic from that far away???? And, the dehydrated, powdered garlic from China--well that is known to contain lead, arsenic, and other chemicals.


 
I am having a senior moment, but there is a town in California that is the garlic capital of this country. Gilroy. I knew it would come to me. Surely they can keep up with the demand of this country. I always buy loose heads. I want to be able to examine what I am buying. I have even bought sprouted garlic heads. The chefs of TV tell you that the green sprouts are bitter. That you should never use or buy garlic that has the green sprouts. I have never found that to be true. I am slowly learning that most of them don't know what they are talking about. They are just repeating what they heard from someone else. 

I will always Buy America! I would rather pay a little more.


----------



## Addie (Dec 5, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Because you must pay yourself in this equation ,making your own garlic salt makes no sense whatsoever. Even without paying you it makes little sense.


 
The salt is the first in the equation. Do you really want four tablespoons of salt to one of garlic powder?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 5, 2012)

Whenever you combine ingredients in a fixed proportion you are limiting your options.  It's too easy to season with garlic then adjust the saltiness.


----------



## Addie (Dec 5, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Whenever you combine ingredients in a fixed proportion you are limiting your options. It's too easy to season with garlic then adjust the saltiness.


 
+1 So true Andy. It takes away the fun of experimenting with different seasonings.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 5, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Because you must pay yourself in this equation ,making your own garlic salt makes no sense whatsoever. Even without paying you it makes little sense.


Considering it takes about a minute to grind the dehydrated garlic in my spice mill and about 2 minutes to set up the dehydrator with the peeled garlic in it, the labour costs are difficult to calculate. The same argument could be made for making homemade fudge vs. buying fudge or bread from scratch vs. buying bread. I believe the OP was looking at saving $ by blending spices/herbs at home. I have all the spices and herbs needed to make a variety of blends. It doesn't take a lot of time to whip up a batch of taco seasoning or curry powder. It makes sense to me from the "control of what is in the blend" perspective. I make all kinds of other things from scratch, why not blend my own spices? I can control the intensity of the "hot" factor, salt content (or leave it out), quality of ingredients...there are a whole lot of pluses if one blends one's own spices--I have everything that goes in to the blend, why should I buy it ready-mixed?


----------



## Skittle68 (Dec 5, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Considering it takes about a minute to grind the dehydrated garlic in my spice mill and about 2 minutes to set up the dehydrator with the peeled garlic in it, the labour costs are difficult to calculate. The same argument could be made for making homemade fudge vs. buying fudge or bread from scratch vs. buying bread. I believe the OP was looking at saving $ by blending spices/herbs at home. I have all the spices and herbs needed to make a variety of blends. It doesn't take a lot of time to whip up a batch of taco seasoning or curry powder. It makes sense to me from the "control of what is in the blend" perspective. I make all kinds of other things from scratch, why not blend my own spices? I can control the intensity of the "hot" factor, salt content (or leave it out), quality of ingredients...there are a whole lot of pluses if one blends one's own spices--I have everything that goes in to the blend, why should I buy it ready-mixed?



I agree- I really like McCormick's garlic salt and pepper grinder, and I've thought about making my own not only to save a little, but because I would probably raise the ratio of garlic a little. But I would have to buy a grinder. Right now I have a grinder that if you twist it one way it's sea salt, and twist the other way for pepper


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 5, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> I agree- I really like McCormick's garlic salt and pepper grinder, and I've thought about making my own not only to save a little, but because I would probably raise the ratio of garlic a little. But I would have to buy a grinder. Right now I have a grinder that if you twist it one way it's sea salt, and twist the other way for pepper


I picked up a couple of extra electric coffee mills at the thrift store. I use one for savory, one for sweet, and one for things that stain (turmeric) (since I no longer drink coffee I ended up with three mills). To clean, I toss a couple of T of rice in after I've ground the spices, grind the rice, and then I wipe with a damp cloth. They were about $2 each and I've had them for about 4-5 years and they are still going strong.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 5, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I picked up a couple of extra electric coffee mills at the thrift store. I use one for savory, one for sweet, and one for things that stain (turmeric) (since I no longer drink coffee I ended up with three mills). To clean, I toss a couple of T of rice in after I've ground the spices, grind the rice, and then I wipe with a damp cloth. They were about $2 each and I've had them for about 4-5 years and they are still going strong.



I had 2, burned out one, will have to start cruising the thrift stores.  CWS, great tip!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 5, 2012)

I always buy certified organic garlic. It's usually from California. I won't buy garlic from China. Though the article was interesting, I dislike the implication that small, family farms can't produce safe food.

And as to irradiated food, I don't believe it's harmful. I still don't want it. I don't trust producers, packagers, manufacturers. If they irradiate food, which will kill all the micro-organisms, they will get sloppier with our food. I don't care if the rodent droppings are microbe free; I don't want to eat poop.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 5, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I always buy certified organic garlic. It's usually from California. I won't buy garlic from China. Though the article was interesting, I dislike the implication that small, family farms can't produce safe food.
> 
> And as to irradiated food, I don't believe it's harmful. I still don't want it. I don't trust producers, packagers, manufacturers. If they irradiate food, which will kill all the micro-organisms, they will get sloppier with our food. I don't care if the rodent droppings are microbe free; I don't want to eat poop.



+1


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 6, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> I actually happen to love garlic salt. I buy a big container from Sam's club it ususaly last me a long time. I don't think you can get it any cheapper than that.



I too love garlic salt, we have it as well as minced garlic on garlic bread


----------



## jennyema (Dec 6, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Considering it takes about a minute to grind the dehydrated garlic in my spice mill and about 2 minutes to set up the dehydrator with the peeled garlic in it, the labour costs are difficult to calculate. The same argument could be made for making homemade fudge vs. buying fudge or bread from scratch vs. buying bread. I believe the OP was looking at saving $ by blending spices/herbs at home. I have all the spices and herbs needed to make a variety of blends. It doesn't take a lot of time to whip up a batch of taco seasoning or curry powder. It makes sense to me from the "control of what is in the blend" perspective. I make all kinds of other things from scratch, why not blend my own spices? I can control the intensity of the "hot" factor, salt content (or leave it out), quality of ingredients...there are a whole lot of pluses if one blends one's own spices--I have everything that goes in to the blend, why should I buy it ready-mixed?



I am speaking specifically about garlic powder.

You must source, prep, dehydrate and grind the garlic.  Then blend.

Sorry but that makes no sense to me.  Penzey's does.

With respect to other blends I can very much understand them.


----------



## Addie (Dec 6, 2012)

jennyema said:


> I am speaking specifically about garlic powder.
> 
> You must source, prep, dehydrate and grind the garlic. Then blend.
> 
> ...


 
Jenny, I understand what you are saying. Is your time not worth something, even if it is in the home? I learned many years ago to never give my skills away unless it was for charity or I wanted to. Like for friends. If I am going to spend all that time just to make a dehydrated product, I would want to be paid for the expense of it. I don't see how any money is being saved when it takes electricity or gas to dehydrate the product. The few pennies you are trying to save is going to the utility company. Penny wise, pound foolish?


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 7, 2012)

jennyema said:


> I am speaking specifically about garlic powder.
> 
> You must source, prep, dehydrate and grind the garlic.  Then blend.
> 
> ...


If you grow your own garlic or have access to a local source of organic garlic, it makes perfect sense. I have one of Pampered Chef's garlic peelers--peeling garlic is a breeze. Dehydrating is done overnight, and grinding takes just a couple of minutes (if that long). Please remember that not all DCers have easy access to such places as  Penzey's or The Spice House. I don't, and I'm not going to pay for the s&h to have it shipped to the nearest US UPS store, pay the $5.50 r/t bridge toll and make the 2-hour drive r/t trip to go down and get it. It is much easier to source, prep, dehydrate, and grind the garlic in my kitchen.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 7, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> ...I'm not going to pay for the s&h to have it shipped to the nearest US UPS store, pay the $5.50 r/t bridge toll and make the 2-hour drive r/t trip to go down and get it...




That would be a lot of cost and effort.  It's a shame you don't have access to a local supermarket.  That would make it so much easier.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 7, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> That would be a lot of cost and effort.  It's a shame you don't have access to a local supermarket.  That would make it so much easier.


There are local supermarkets, but most of the garlic is from China, including the dried product. Besides, I live in the country, so there is the time and gas to go get the product. It is easier to pop the cloves in the dehydrator once or twice a year and make my own. I tend to use fresh garlic (a lot of it) and only use garlic powder if I'm out of fresh garlic.


----------



## Oldvine (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't bother with garlic salt either in fact I don't get it.  I would rather control each seasoning in each recipe.


----------

